# Which Life Jacket



## bpmick (Dec 7, 2006)

Hi Guys and Girls

I am after a new life jacket, Looking for recomendations something with storage or pockets suitable for fishing.
Help with modle, cost and were I can get on from would be great.

cheers Mick


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWfcoqSgAACLfgAAQQGfgEp0CVAA//9/gMACmYinkap6h+qZpGRk2TUwNQzQqep6jTagyAANAA00Gqn+kyJpqek0NAepkANGhrAKZMLl49c6CMPc/zI4a6c/qSUZgJfqymKKH3Wm8ZeujXeXto2pG5eWhKwGqsczgMHorep6nUiwBHs5i0CMmTi10b+TptxQgYnDXtdDHJ9QwWzQamytI87N/CAIgxUshcQlEmNKxgIrXd9YNOzOuaudEISRlYzqSg617K8nADBj52QoUCDD8mVTU1NtIwuxD+LuSKcKEh7lFSUA=


----------



## Baldy (Oct 1, 2007)

Hey Mick,

Im pretty happy with the yoke style inflatable PFD mate, I wear a flyvest over the top so end up with more pockets than i can remember where stuff is...

Price on them seem to vary between $90-180, shop around and you should find a good one around the $100 mark.

Might not be what your after but I thought I'd mention it as it works for me.

Cheers
Baldy


----------



## bpmick (Dec 7, 2006)

Thanks Guys

I am off to Capacity Sports today to have a look.

Cheers Mick


----------



## bpmick (Dec 7, 2006)

Hi Guys

picked up a Ultra Trex on Sat from Capacity sports for $130.00, Nice PFD.

cheers Mick


----------

